# Fremdschlüssel



## tobe77 (31. Aug 2007)

Hallo

ich habe eine Oracle DB und folgendes Problem.

1. Objekt erstellen

CREATE TYPE person AS OBJECT(
    ID    NUMBER ,
    Name    xmltype,
);

2. Objekttabelle erstellen 

CREATE TABLE People OF person (ID NOT NULL PRIMARY KEY,Name NOT NULL);

Bis hierhin alles ok

so jetzt erstelle ich eine Tabelle

create table test(
ID NUMBER,
PLZ NUMBER
....
);

und möchte der Spalte ID einen Fremdschlüssel hinzufügen zur Tabelle People

also 

FOREIGN KEY ID REFERENCES People(ID);

geht aber nicht was mache ich falsch 


Gruß T


----------



## tfa (31. Aug 2007)

Wenn Du uns jetzt noch verraten würdest was genau Du machst und wie die Fehlermeldung aussieht...


----------



## mikachu (31. Aug 2007)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann, macht man das folgendermaßen

*ALTER table <tablename> ADD CONSTRAINT FOREIGN KEY ID REFERENCES People(ID)*

aber es ist schon lange her, als ich mich mit SQL auseinandergesetzt habe


----------

